# Shooting unprotected Wildlife from Aircraft



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find information about hunting/shooting varmints from an aircraft? I obviously know you can't hunt protected wildlife from the air but what about unprotected wildlife like racoon, fox, or coyote??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not worth the risk in my opinion. I've always thought that a good way to buy the farm unless exceptionally inspired or something. Hitting a moving target, from a moving position flying incredibly close to the ground is just not worth a fox pelt to me. To each their own.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Page 46 of the big game proc states:


> Use of vehicle or aircraft
> Utah Code § 23-20-12 & Utah Admin. Code R657-5-15
> You may not use an airplane or any other airborne vehicle or device, or any motorized terrestrial or aquatic vehicle (except a vessel)-including snowmobiles and other recreational vehicles-to take protected wildlife, including big game. Also, you may not take protected wildlife that are being chased, harmed, harassed, rallied, herded, flushed, pursued or moved by an aircraft or any other vehicle or transportation device listed above. In addition, you may not use any type of aircraft, from 48 hours before any big game hunt begins through 48 hours after any big game hunting season ends, to perform any of the following activities:
> Transport a hunter or hunting equipment into a hunting area
> ...


The way that it specifies "protected" so many times would make me believe that it would be ok for unprotected, but Gary certainly brings a up a valid point. 
Page 16 of the fur bearer proc states:


> (6) A person may not take any wildlife from an airplane or any other airborne vehicle or device or any motorized terrestrial or aquatic vehicle, including snowmobiles and other recreational vehicles.


Page 17 also states:


> C. Discharge of Firearm from a Motor Vehicle or Near a Highway
> Utah Code § 76-10-508
> (1) A person may not discharge any kind of dangerous weapon or firearm:
> (a) from an automobile or other vehicle;


Seems like that one makes it clear that no shooting from "vehicles" period, aircraft or plane does not appear in the fur bearer proc.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

No you cannot do it.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

That is what I thought because it only states "Protected" wildlife. Thanks for the documents to clarify what it states. I believe it is okay but is a bit risky if you are not smart about it all.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Doesn't the FAA have a minimal altitude requirement as well?? Seems like that would preclude anyone from hunting from an aircraft.

I remember driving through Park Valley back in the late 70's and seeing a bunch of emergency vehicles surrounding a smashed up plane just off the highway. Apparently a couple guys were shooting coyotes out of the plane and failed to pull up in time to miss the power line......both dead at the scene.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You must not have read what was written above by the others.


Huge29 said:


> 6) A person may not take any wildlife from an airplane or any other airborne vehicle or device or any motorized terrestrial or aquatic vehicle, including snowmobiles and other recreational vehicles.


If there are any other wildlife in the area it can be considered that you are shooting protected wildlife.



Huge29 said:


> (6) A person may not take any wildlife from an airplane or any other airborne vehicle or device or any motorized terrestrial or aquatic vehicle, including snowmobiles and other recreational vehicles.





> C. Discharge of Firearm from a Motor Vehicle or Near a Highway
> Utah Code § 76-10-508
> (1) A person may not discharge any kind of dangerous weapon or firearm:
> (a) from an automobile or other vehicle;


That is also in the furbearer proclamation on page 16.

I believe that says "A person may NOT take any wildlife" from a motorized vehicle, not just protected. It also says you cannot discharge a firearm from a vehicle. I am not sure what you are reading that makes you think it is okay to do it.

Also as KevinD stated.


Kevin D said:


> Doesn't the FFA have a minimal altitude requirement as well?? Seems like that would preclude anyone from hunting from an aircraft.
> .


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

I understand what you are saying in relation to "vehicle" I guess I understood that as a truck, SUV, ATV, etc. not an airborne vehicle although it could be referring to aircraft. I guess if I ever find myself with a surplus of $$ and become a pilot I'll research this topic more. Thanks


----------

